# more history



## maineahh62 (Mar 31, 2004)

i am glad to see this new forum, i look forward to seeing some of the future pic's and seeing some history pulled from the ground, it allow's you to stop your dig for a moment and wonder about the pepole who lived thier live's there long ago.


----------

